# Advice - Barcelona or Valencia?



## HighExposure (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi all, 

First, I want to say thank you for this forum. I've read through a lot of interesting and informative threads - your comments are all very helpful. 

Second, I was wondering if I can get some advice. I've been doing a lot of research about moving to Spain and finding employment in the teaching industry ((and unfortunately, being American, it has thus far brought a lot of anxiety and uncertainty -- and this itself is a whole other issue!)). I'm currently finishing up my MA and should be arriving in Spain on the first of September, yay. However, I'm afraid work will be limited for me in Barcelona. I understand it's competitive, in the sense that there are tons of English speaking EU holders, and that rent is high(er). The thing is I fell in LOVE with Barcelona the moment I arrived. And don't get me wrong, Valencia is a great city too -- but it's not Barcelona. My understanding is that finding work might be less stressful in Valencia, and esp with more affordable accommodation I could save money and travel more of EU. I'm really torn. My heart is with Barcelona, but my head is telling me to take the safer route and move to Valencia. 

Also, I know now is not the ideal time to move to Spain and find employment (as the unemployment rate is 20% I believe I read in this forum), but I'm determined to give it a try. Which is why I'm more inclined to go w Valencia. 
I've read some sad stories about teachers who couldn't find employment in Barcelona, and after spending months looking they finally move back to their original country -- only much, much poorer. This is my fear! 

Also, I'm CELTA certified but with little teaching experience. I'm finishing up my MA in English Literature, BA in Classics. 

Any thoughts? 

Thanks so much, everyone. 

Kindly, 
Margaret.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello there and :welcome: to the forum!

You're right I'm afraid about the level of unemployment in Spain - and as for entering into teaching - I would imagine that some of your qualifications would be transferable (MA/BA) and the CELTA is recognised (I think even in some circumstances, it is preferred over a TEFL for example). But of course, as you've no doubt done when reading through various posts on this forum, you will have found countless times posters are advised to do their research thoroughly (perhaps even a little holiday to confirm the area they'd like to end up in - albeit, granted, coming over from the USA is far more difficult than other locations!), have hopefully some funds under their belt to see them through what could be a bleak period of no employment and a level of Spanish. I assume you've got your paperwork in order (Visa, etc). I can't advise on Valencia or Barcelona - but you're right on Barcelona being more expensive in some areas than Valencia and you also have Catalan to contend with - but don't let that put you off whatsoever - everywhere Castellano is spoken, you will come across it locally on paperwork, for example, in the ayuntamientos or when dealing with health centres. I'm sure that there will be lots more comments to follow - please be patient! But I wish you all the best. Sorry that was a bit of a non-reply but didn't want you to think you were being ignored!

I'm hoping that Pesky Wesky will reply to you soon - she is a teacher with a great deal of experience here and recently posted some excellent links for jobs in the teaching field here in Spain, along with a link to a chap who employs teachers as well.....*PW are you there, hon*??!

Tallulah.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

hello and welcome to the forum !

Barcelona is (in my opinion) simply the best city in Spain

If you are going to make the move from the US, then I would be inclined to go where you want to be - Barcelona right ?

Yes its more expensive, but you can find a reasonable rental apartment if its just for you - as in 1 bedroom et cetera

My advice would be don't lose the dream before you make the move; live the dream
and you are dreaming of Barcelona, right ?

Dave - keeping it real


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Hello there and :welcome: to the forum!
> 
> You're right I'm afraid about the level of unemployment in Spain - and as for entering into teaching - I would imagine that some of your qualifications would be transferable (MA/BA) and the CELTA is recognised (I think even in some circumstances, it is preferred over a TEFL for example). But of course, as you've no doubt done when reading through various posts on this forum, you will have found countless times posters are advised to do their research thoroughly (perhaps even a little holiday to confirm the area they'd like to end up in - albeit, granted, coming over from the USA is far more difficult than other locations!), have hopefully some funds under their belt to see them through what could be a bleak period of no employment and a level of Spanish. I assume you've got your paperwork in order (Visa, etc). I can't advise on Valencia or Barcelona - but you're right on Barcelona being more expensive in some areas than Valencia and you also have Catalan to contend with - but don't let that put you off whatsoever - everywhere Castellano is spoken, you will come across it locally on paperwork, for example, in the ayuntamientos or when dealing with health centres. I'm sure that there will be lots more comments to follow - please be patient! But I wish you all the best. Sorry that was a bit of a non-reply but didn't want you to think you were being ignored!
> 
> ...


Hey there Tallulah and High Exposure!
As usual Tally gets me just as i'm thinking about getting into bed.
Let me look through the threads again so I'm not regurgutating (What is that word!?) everything.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I havent been on the forum much for the last couple of days cos my husband is here visiting. But as an observation over the past few days when visiting bars, shops, restaurants, there are an awful lot of bilingual people working in these professions and earning very little. We got chatting to one girl today who has been here since she was 11 and is now 17, speaks perfect spanish and english, seemed intelligent had done very well at school and is a waitress. Everywhere you go in Spain there are intelligent people who are bilingual doing meanial, poorly paid jobs. Some could also speak german etc

Why?? thats the question!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

:welcome: to the forum. Can't give any advice as I don't know Barca and Valencia but am sure there is lots more advice to come.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

OK
Look at these threads
Teaching English in Barcelona
Hints, Tips and Advice please
Newbie in UK after help & advice - Page 2
another very good website is madridteachers.com
I would like to stress that my ideas are based on teaching ADULTS and I myself work in and around Madrid.
I don't know which city is best to live in, but I would go for Barcelona myself. It's probably the most cosmopolitan city in Spain.
And I don't really know whaat the situation is like work wise for Americans although I worked in an American academy for a few years and can put you in touch with people there if you want.
Good luck, keep in touch


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

She's a star, that PW!! An absolute star!!:clap2: Thanks hon - now you can go to bed!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> She's a star, that PW!! An absolute star!!:clap2: Thanks hon - now you can go to bed!!


If only real life were like this forum!!:lol:

PS see what xabiachica knows about this because she teaches too

What the hell are these two smilies supposed to convey:mullet::fish:??!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

We have two experts here - Simon Harris who teaches English in Barcelona and Graham Hunt whose wife teaches English in Valencia. Both have written extensively about their favourite cities. I know both cities and would be inclined to go to Valencia because they have a half-decent (only!) football club! Joking apart, even if you can get a work permit - can you? - you are going to find it tough to get a well-paid job but if you do I'll sure you'll love either city.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

I would be inclined to agree with Sunny Spain, if Barcelona is where you would love to be, then you need to follow your heart. I have to say, though, I dont know the teaching English market in either of these places but sometimes, having the CELTA and a degree is enough, even without experience. Secondly, it's often a matter of being in the right place at the right time. I think if you are coming on 1st September then start looking straight away, first thing to do is get a list of main language schools (can sometimes get this from Tourist office), go in person with your CV (dont know about up there, but down here in Andalucia it's always better to present yourself in person) and if you dont get somewhere by October then widen your search outwards. However, IMO its better to be happy for even a short time somewhere you love than miserable for a long time somewhere you're not happy with.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Also, forgot to say, you might have to contend with Catalan in Barcelona, but then you would have to contend with Valenciano in Valencia too!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> We have two experts here - Simon Harris who teaches English in Barcelona and Graham Hunt whose wife teaches English in Valencia. Both have written extensively about their favourite cities. I know both cities and would be inclined to go to Valencia because they have a half-decent (only!) football club! Joking apart, even if you can get a work permit - can you? - you are going to find it tough to get a well-paid job but if you do I'll sure you'll love either city.


Steve, you've mentioned Simon Harris several times, but it seems he doesn't come on the forum any more. How do you suggest people get in touch with him?
Thanks


----------



## MovingtoSpain (May 6, 2009)

As a recent mover to Barcelona, I LOVE it here - really, truly the best place I've lived - though I don't know Valencia.

I think finding work may be tough - but you could get a short term flatshare via Loquo, see how it goes, and then maybe look for work in both cities for the first couple of weeks? Loquo is also a decent place to begin looking for EFL vacancies even before you get to Spain?


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Also look on TEFL.com. Just seen a couple of jobs in Barcelona advertised there.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Look at it this way. 

Worse scenario you run out of money and need to return home - where would you rather have spent your time ?

Don't settle the second best, Barcelona is simply the best, better than all the rest !
(Madonna, Tina Turner)

LOL


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

There is much information here OP, P.W. and others Expat portal, living in Spain, retiring in Spain. | thisisspain.info but I am still not sure how the OP is going to get a work visa. Why would a language school go to the total papeleo of sponsoring when the streets are fill of experienced, qualified applicants?


----------



## grahunt (Jan 22, 2009)

My tuppennyworth. My wife as Steve says is a teacher but not of English, she works in the international schools here in Valencia. Wages at international schools are better than in academies teaching English. However there are good things available in places such as International House in Valencia and there are always private classes available. However, try to get into companies because they pay more. Difficult at the moment though.

Valenciano is not an issue in Valencia and I think a few people would say the same about Catalan although i think it is more of an issue there. 

Cost of living is much less for rental in Valencia giving you the extra cash to visit the rest of Spain. Once you take out that difference most things are mostly similar in price. If you want to follow the dram come to Spain sure, if you want to be practical Valencia would be a good starting point and then if you find you still want to go to Barcelona then yes you can move on having had more experience and probably a reference too.


----------



## HighExposure (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow. THANK YOU, everyone. I appreciate all your responses. And you're right, someone said it, what's the worst that can happen? Barcelona it is!  -- as for employment, I know it's going to be tough esp holding an American passport, and I don't expect much to be honest... I've done some reading about working w.o paperwork and while I'm disinclined to take such risks, at the same time - who knows, right? Getting a work permit and then a visa for Spain does not sound easy, or cheap, but I'm hoping once I get to Barcelona and start talking to people it'll all make sense. I've found affordable rooms on Loquo so thank you. I'll do some more browsing on this site as suggested. I'm crossing my fingers that everything works out come Sept! 

Thanks again  !


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

HighExposure said:


> Wow. THANK YOU, everyone. I appreciate all your responses. And you're right, someone said it, what's the worst that can happen? Barcelona it is!  -- as for employment, I know it's going to be tough esp holding an American passport, and I don't expect much to be honest... I've done some reading about working w.o paperwork and while I'm disinclined to take such risks, at the same time - who knows, right? Getting a work permit and then a visa for Spain does not sound easy, or cheap, but I'm hoping once I get to Barcelona and start talking to people it'll all make sense. I've found affordable rooms on Loquo so thank you. I'll do some more browsing on this site as suggested. I'm crossing my fingers that everything works out come Sept!
> 
> Thanks again  !


Good luck and give it ago, you´ll regret it if you dont, but make sure you have a "turn around" plan!

Jo xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

HighExposure said:


> Wow. THANK YOU, everyone. I appreciate all your responses. And you're right, someone said it, what's the worst that can happen? Barcelona it is!  -- as for employment, I know it's going to be tough esp holding an American passport, and I don't expect much to be honest... I've done some reading about working w.o paperwork and while I'm disinclined to take such risks, at the same time - who knows, right? Getting a work permit and then a visa for Spain does not sound easy, or cheap, but I'm hoping once I get to Barcelona and start talking to people it'll all make sense. I've found affordable rooms on Loquo so thank you. I'll do some more browsing on this site as suggested. I'm crossing my fingers that everything works out come Sept!
> 
> Thanks again  !


Firstly, thanks for your thanks, it's nice to know when the OP has read the replies posted.
As an American, don't you have to get a work permit before you come...?
I'm not sure if this has been covered by others already. You could take a look here
Immigration to Spain
Good Luck


----------



## hannah851 (Jul 29, 2009)

HighExposure said:


> Wow. THANK YOU, everyone. I appreciate all your responses. And you're right, someone said it, what's the worst that can happen? Barcelona it is!  -- as for employment, I know it's going to be tough esp holding an American passport, and I don't expect much to be honest... I've done some reading about working w.o paperwork and while I'm disinclined to take such risks, at the same time - who knows, right? Getting a work permit and then a visa for Spain does not sound easy, or cheap, but I'm hoping once I get to Barcelona and start talking to people it'll all make sense. I've found affordable rooms on Loquo so thank you. I'll do some more browsing on this site as suggested. I'm crossing my fingers that everything works out come Sept!
> 
> Thanks again  !


Think Barcelona will be fantastic! If you're looking for more advice about teaching over there you might want to get in touch with i-to-i - they've got a job placement service and contacts for jobs in Spain.

Good luck!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

hannah851 said:


> for more advice about teaching over there you might want to get in touch with i-to-i - they've got a job placement service and contacts for jobs in Spain.
> 
> Good luck!!


i-to-i isn't very well paid, is it??????
Please put on teaching in Spain Sticky.
Thanks!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> i-to-i isn't very well paid, is it??????
> Please put on teaching in Spain Sticky.
> Thanks!


I thought they were the ones that do the weekend TEFL course too.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sorry, didn't hit reply
Reply to Caz. I
I dunno. It's possible, but what are you supposed to learn on a weekend, or is it just an introductory course?????????


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sorry, didn't hit reply
> Reply to Caz. I
> I dunno. It's possible, but what are you supposed to learn on a weekend, or is it just an introductory course?????????


Exactly, that was my point. I am not sure how good it would be. When I first investigated TEFL, I found info about them and I remember the whole course was over a weekend. I mentioned it briefly on the Sticky but couldnt remember who ran it.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Exactly, that was my point. I am not sure how good it would be. When I first investigated TEFL, I found info about them and I remember the whole course was over a weekend. I mentioned it briefly on the Sticky but couldnt remember who ran it.


OK Caz.I
Was just checking


----------

